# Caribbean Birthday Cruise....



## PNA (Dec 3, 2006)

Send Off Party








Cabin Decorations





Ships Macsot





Harbor Entrance





Fish Scaling





Monkey





Cat





Elephant





Rainbow Wave


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow aren't you lucky!!!!  I went on a cruise last April and I loved it!!!!  These are cute photos.  Did you have a good time?


----------



## PNA (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes a great time, thanks.....more photos to come.

Where did you cruise to?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2006)

Was it to celebrate YOUR birthday then?
If so, have we forgotten to give you an extra thread :shock: !?!?!?!?

That rainbow wave is quite something else, heehee. Nice one.
I have never been on a cruise.
I get seasick way too soon to enjoy one, I guess.


----------



## PNA (Dec 4, 2006)

It was my wife's birthday, Genie.

Trying to capture the rainbow took about 65 shots, thanks to digital!

I have a great deal of sympathy for anyone who gets seasick because I do also and it's not fun! Pills and patches do work.....

Paul


----------

